# Lego Trains



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

They may not be real model trains, but they sure are a great way to get started! I've got em', and love em'. If you have Lego trains, come and share them here!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So why did you say in another post that you weren't sure what to think, and use the "I've been ripped" icon at the end?

Lego trains are great fun, and hugely creative. My kids have a set (although it's now buried under the tons of LEGOS they've bought since.

The New England LEGO Users Group has an enormous layout at the Amherst Model Railroad Show every year. It's always a "must see" for my son and I.


----------



## ShaderMike (Jan 23, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> The New England LEGO Users Group has an enormous layout at the Amherst Model Railroad Show every year. It's always a "must see" for my son and I.


PennLUG (Pennsylvania LEGO User Group) has had a pretty impressive setup the last couple of years at the Philadelphia Brickfest LIVE event.
While I'm a tremendous fan of LEGO and quite enjoy the ease of use when building the trains, I don't have the room in the house for them.


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

The I've been ripped was an accident. I clicked the wrong icon. Anyway I didn't know what to think, because I had did not know if they were classified as "real" model trains, because they don't follow a specific scale or prototype. Currently, I have a little layout set up on the floor since I don't have space for a permanent layout on a table. It's not very big and doesn't have much in the way of operations, but I have spent my time trying to super detail it. I use all Lego components and easy portable scenery techniques. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

wrainey said:


> The I've been ripped was an accident. I clicked the wrong icon. Anyway I didn't know what to think, because I had did not know if they were classified as "real" model trains, because they don't follow a specific scale or prototype. Currently, I have a little layout set up on the floor since I don't have space for a permanent layout on a table. It's not very big and doesn't have much in the way of operations, but I have spent my time trying to super detail it. I use all Lego components and easy portable scenery techniques. I will post pictures soon.


Well, you can always go in and edit your post to delete the error, at least for a few hours after you make it.

Why would LEGO trains be any less of a model railroad than anything else? I just made several lengthy posts in the "What are HO Toy Trains?" thread, here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=85714

If it's something you put together and run, then put back in it's box, maybe it's a toy. If it's a more or less permanent, growing thing, it's a model railroad, no matter what you made it out of or how realistic.

My only observation is that they're about the size of O scale. You could fit a lot more railroad in the same space using one of the smaller scales.


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

I leave the layout set up on the floor. It's just a loop with two stub end sidings, so it does not take up much room. Lego equipment is the only thing I have at the present time because they're reasonably portable so if we move, I don't have to dismantle the whole thing. Usually I make small changes here and there, such as adding a car or other item. I also switch a little bit, but mainly I use it for experimentation for when i can create a larger layout. I've enjoyed the process so far.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Get a piece of plywood, and cover it with the green or gray flat base pieces. IIRC, they come in 15"x15" squares. They can be cut to fit, between the rows of the little buttons.

Create buildings, bridges, landscape, etc. on these. With a little ingenuity, these can be held together with just a few bricks, but will come apart easily and can be moved as is.


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

I am having trouble figuring out how to put pictures in my post. Any directions would be appreciated. I have them saved on my computer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

The layout is about three by four feet, and only has room for the oval and two sidings. The police station, loading dock, cars and various figures are from Lego sets. Everything else is scratch built. The scenery is just felt with newspaper for the mountain, and I have not got a chance to add trees or shrubs. The GN switcher is getting decals soon. It has been a fun experience so far!


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

I figured out how to post pics.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Well no you didn't, the pics did not show up. Did you push the upload button?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Try the directions here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=84953


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, going to upload pictures now.


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

I believe the pictures worked, but if not, please tell me. I think the problem was I originally posted the pictures though a quick reply This is my present layout. Again it is three by four feet, and pretty much everything with a few exceptions are LEGO sets. It is presently on a piece of felt, but a piece of plywood underneath will be considered. The locomotive is just a GN switcher that I built from pictures online. The cattle loading dock was built this morning by my son. I hope this helps some people that might be attempting something similar.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yea! It worked:appl:
You even got them embedded! And nice pictures of the Legos.


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

I am considering building a sewer processing plant for my layout, and wanted to know what would classify an accurate model. I have a pretty large space for it to occupy, and the correct cars to serve the facility. The area is about 4" by 6" and is over in the left corner by the police station. I am also thinking about a water tower.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Even a small scale sewage treatment plant, to the approximate scale of the rest of your buildings, would take up your entire layout and then some. One large enough to require rail transport would be enormous. 

There are so many variations, though that it would be hard to say whether it was an accurate model or not. Look around on Google Maps for some overhead imagery of one, and see how you might simplify it for your needs.


----------



## ShaderMike (Jan 23, 2016)

This is the Google Maps of the one in my old hometown - Maple Shade, NJ.
(Hence the forum name!)

If for some reason the URL doesn't load into a map, search maps.google.com for W Woodlawn Ave, Maple Shade, NJ, then scroll a little left and zoom in.

Yes, they built it near a large recreational facility, and yes, near a lot of houses.


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok, change of plans. I have this demolition crew lying around, and I had this idea to build a old abandoned building needing to be torn down. I think I am going to build a fish bellied 50 ton hopper car to serve as a rubble pick up. Does it seem like a good Idea?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

wrainey said:


> Does it seem like a good Idea?


Does it? Dude, this is YOUR layout, not ours. Do whatever you want to. If you would find it enjoyable or interesting, then it's a good idea, no matter what we think.

If you're asking if it's realistic, that's a different question, but realistic or accurate doesn't necessarily make it good.


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

I am finished with the feed facility, and the construction crew is complete. I don't think I am not going to post pictures, but will tell you guys instead. Basically all that has changed is the position of the construction crew, and the demolition of the cattle pen. The feed facility is in the space between a turnout and a curve over by the police station, and the construction crew sits in the area next to the police station on the left. I have also constructed a 55 ton fish belly hopper and a covered grain wagon to serve both industries.


----------

